# Is virginity something to laugh at?



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm coming from this as a faggot, wouldn't have a clue how you disgusting cishet rapists do it. 

One of the things that the cows seem to regularly be laughed at for is their virginity. Is it a bad thing to be an older virgin?

My ex was in his late twenties and was embarrassed about being a virgin, one of these repressed religious types who took years to come out, and I thought it was quite endearing really. I'm not going to slut-shame my freinds for going round the block a few times, but looking for a partner? I've (politely) walked out of dates or ended relationships a few times once I've heard about someone's threesome at a convention a few years ago or their time on Grindr wheras something like .having had a couple of LTR's or none at all wouldn't bother me. If anything, with STD's being rife especially in the LGB community, I'd have thought being a virgin would be a plus. 

Thoughts? Come on, there must be enough of them on here.


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Jan 23, 2019)

Us normie cichet rapists just meet women, degrade their sense of self worth, emotionally cripple them, then take advantage of their weakened state to shove our pulsating glands into their delicate flower whilst doing a Maori chant. 

It's how we're born and we can't change. If the LGBTQ community has taught us anything, it's we're to be ACCEPTED you fucking shaming bastard.


----------



## Ido (Jan 23, 2019)

Laugh at the creepy virgins whose lives revolve around sex. Other than that who fucking cares.

*spelling!


----------



## CatParty (Jan 23, 2019)

lol yes. virgins are lame


----------



## byuu (Jan 23, 2019)

Incel and the like are certainly something to laugh at.
People that place such high importance on losing their virginity but still fail are clearly complete losers.

But I think there's nothing wrong with some autist who rather watches trains than have sex.
Or someone staying chaste out of religious conviction.


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Jan 23, 2019)

only a virgin would ask this question


----------



## Outer Party Member (Jan 23, 2019)

Virginity is often a symptom, not a cause. CWC and Ross weren’t interesting because of their virginity, but a combination of negative traits and activities where it would be difficult for them to be attractive in general.

Most of the incels carry a nasty attitude with them, making them unattractive towards others. People like Grotesque, who wished women to have acid thrown on their faces, say and do things that certainly won’t increase their chances of getting laid. I don’t laugh at them because they are virgins per se, but because they refuse to change their shitty lifestyles and continue to wail misery and hate as they wallow in their own filth.

In other words, virginity is a byproduct of something greater that is much more interesting.


----------



## J A N D E K (Jan 23, 2019)

Virginity is only a problem if you want to lose it and you can’t. 

If you are in your twenties  and have been actively trying to get laid since you were fifteen, but are still a virgin, chances are high you are a total loser and are worthy of serious laughter.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Jan 23, 2019)

Sex makes babies.  Babies are awful.


----------



## ES 148 (Jan 23, 2019)

Virgins should be shot at birth


----------



## MediocreMilt (Jan 23, 2019)

Virgin jokes can be funny.

However, I've noticed a trend among men who really go out of their way to shame virgins, which is that they often wind up falling into Internet Tough Guy territory, and so wind up becoming cows themselves (don't care enough to try to document this phenomenon, and likely no one will, but cf. Tonka Saw or AIU/Devon Tracy)


----------



## JULAY (Jan 23, 2019)

I'll let this illustrate the point I was going to make:


----------



## Cinderblock (Jan 23, 2019)

@Bleachedanoos can be a fine example of what happens when already unstable personalities gets mixed with virginity. Though I must admit his posts are getting slightly better and I do find him somewhat endearing.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 23, 2019)

It’s okay to laugh at virgins for the same reason it’s okay to laugh at gamers, because  they’re the same exact people.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jan 23, 2019)

As a Chad I say - Yes!


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Jan 23, 2019)

Meh. If you’re a virgin for religious reasons or/and because tou are focusing more on getting ahead in life or bettering themselves , I think that’s commendable to some degree since you are controlling your urges in order to meet some tangible goal in the future. I think virgins that actively seek to get laid but can’t because their either degenerates and/or cows are the ones we should shame , laugh at and call incels ( since unlike the former group, they are involuntarily celibate as per the definition of incel). It just strikes me as pathetic when someone is so focused on sex and they don’t bother to better themselves in order to make themseles attractive to their preferred sex.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Jan 23, 2019)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> It’s okay to laugh at virgins for the same reason it’s okay to laugh at gamers:  they’re the same exact people.


But gamers are also nazis, and nazis should be taken seriously, ergo virgins are no laughing matter! Checkmate, er, mate!


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Jan 23, 2019)

Under normal circumstances? No. On Kiwi Farms? I'd be disappointed if we didn't.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jan 23, 2019)

People laugh at virgins because they complain of not being able to get a girlfriend but do nothing about it because "Be yourself, don't change for anyone" or think a girl is just supposed to get wet in their presence. *That's* what makes laughing at virgins funny. On the other hand, you're laughing at an ugly, crippled person about their virginity, it's just plain mean (unless they're a douche and you want to fight fire with fire).

That's my take on it.


Fagatron said:


> Is it a bad thing to be an older virgin?


Yes because losing your virginity is like completing your transition into adulthood because you've done the thing that adults do and virgins haven't come-of-age, so to say.


----------



## Black Waltz (Jan 23, 2019)

only if the person being laughed at gives too much of a shit about losing it


----------



## Meat Poultry Veg (Jan 23, 2019)

In one of the Red Letter Media videos (I forget which one) Rich Evans mentions he never had sex before but the others don't expand on that and get right back on topic.

My advice to these incels: Be like Rich Evans.


----------



## byuu (Jan 23, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> virginity in men is like sluttiness in women - it's repulsive to the other sex.


I can't see women rejecting an otherwise attractive guy because he's a virgin.
A woman being attracted to a young hot priest seems to be a common trope.


----------



## pomme (Jan 23, 2019)

Meat Poultry Veg said:


> In one of the Red Letter Media videos (I forget which one) Rich Evans mentions he never had sex before but the others don't expand on that and get right back on topic.
> 
> My advice to these incels: Be like Rich Evans.


----------



## Dial M for Misgender (Jan 23, 2019)

You're not a bad person because you're a virgin, but you're a virgin because you're a bad person.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 23, 2019)

Here yes? When other make it an issue absolutely. 

Friendly banter? Sure. Over all it doesn't matter.

Now since this is deep thoughts and I'm bored at work and on a espresso high..

Our views on sex change as we age, as. a life long Chad I teased people not bullied but teased because I got laid young. I had hit this social status in youth and it was a feather in my cap 

Looking back the sex was really lame. Funny enough the time I had most hook ups I never looked for sex. I was out being a drunken goof at parties and girls fell all over me.

As said before it was people trying for sex who didn't get it.

Lots of people dont want to "throw it away " and that's fine. It's your body do you. If anything sex has got better as I've grown up so start young lol. Just be safe. Last thing we need is kiwis next generation.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jan 23, 2019)

Thanks for the responses, a lot to mull over.



BigRuler said:


> i obviously have no idea how any of this translates to gays or lesbians though



Just to weigh in on this last bit from what I've seen.

Sluttiness among lesbians seems to be strongly frowned upon, but among gay men, it's expected. When I've told dates I've never logged into Grindr/Tindr or had a one night stand I'd say seven times out of ten they've looked at me like I'm from another planet and often ask if I'm religious. The ones who haven't have tended to be ones not involved in "the scene" or who actually are religious. Couldn't tell you about autistics, I've never been out with one.  

I've had a couple of longer-term relationships in the past, which again has been unusual rather than the norm (In RL I know one gay married couple, I don't know any gay men bar my ex's who've been in a relationship longer than six months) because it's only really post 35-40  gay men I've met have decided to "settle" when they can't get laid anymore if they're ever going to.

Just my experience and $0.02. Milage may vary.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jan 23, 2019)

No, but caring about virginity is something to laugh at.


----------



## Keep Yourself Safe (Jan 23, 2019)

The Flawless Gazelles said:


> only a virgin would ask this question



Ha! Got his ass!


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Jan 23, 2019)

There is nothing wrong with virginity. Virgins are the problem...


But, if you want a serious answer:



Spoiler



Unlike what many people want to believe (probably due to the need for validation), sex is something important for which you need to be prepared both physically and mentally as, even protected sex, can fail and you can end up getting pregnant or catching a sexual disease, and of course, all the psychological consequences. So, it's not only ok to wait to be prepared for it, but it should also be encouraged as "I'm horny" should not always be a valid reason to have sex, particularly if you're young.

So no, there i nothing wrong with being a virgin.

On the other hand, if an adult is unable to find a suitable partner after certain time, and such person is not a peaky bitch with impossible standards, there could be even medical reasons like depression, anxiety caused by some traumatic episode, and many other disorders that can lower your libido and stop you from having sex so you might need medical help and there is nothing wrong with that either.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jan 23, 2019)

Keep Yourself Safe said:


> Ha! Got his ass!



Have you ever seen Animal Control? It's not hard for even the ugliest and fattest of HIV positive faggots to get laid.


----------



## Cake Farts (Jan 23, 2019)

It’s kind of cute to me, but I’ll jab on it sometimes because I know it’s an insecure point for most men.


----------



## Carrot Cake (Jan 23, 2019)

It's only when they want to have sex, but can't get someone to have it with them. If you're abstinent, or just not looking for sex, it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## pozilei (Jan 23, 2019)

I agree with what a lot of people have said already: IRL, for the most part, I think being a virgin isn't something to laugh (or even care) about. Maybe there's religious reason, maybe they just haven't found anybody they really like yet, maybe they've been busy with school/career, whatever.

When it comes to cows however it's usually just another symptom of their cowdom. Some fucked up perception of what they offer to the world/opposite sex vs. what they actually bring to the table, sense of entitlement, complete failure to connect with other people while being oblivious to their shortcomings.


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 23, 2019)

I think the way society obsesses over "losing it" can mentally fuck people up in the long term.


----------



## Moon Jelly (Jan 23, 2019)

Like all social stigmas, virginity only matters if you think it does. 

However if you're in your mid twenties and have never had any sexual contact, that probably speaks to something more (i.e. you're asexual, closeted or an incel).


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 23, 2019)

Depends on context. Like, I've known people who have decided that they don't want to have sex until it's with somebody who feels 'right' and it wasn't that they didn't have a myriad of opportunities, they just made a conscious decision. Hearing people take the piss out of them for it seems redundant. "Oh look at you, you have better impulse control and follow a personal belief that neither affects me personally or has any effect on society at large!" Seems like a bad insult. On the other hand you have somebody like CwC who rages like fuck because he tries his hardest and fails before resorting to a hooker, that's.... kinda funny.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 23, 2019)

No, it's really not a big deal.  There are plenty of legitimate reasons to be a virgin (religion for instance), and it only matters if we act like it does.


----------



## Caesare (Jan 23, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> virginity in men is like sluttiness in women - it's repulsive to the other sex.



Speak for yourself, I love a true and honest slut.


----------



## TheImportantFart (Jan 23, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> female virigns are prized and valued while male virgins are ridiculed and shunned, just like male sluts are looked up to as winners while female sluts are seen as disgusting and trashy.


Back when he was funny, Jim Jefferies actually explained this quite well:


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jan 23, 2019)

No, I think it's cute, like a field of cherub pee-pees.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jan 23, 2019)

I think the older you get, the less important sex is as a measure of self-worth. Sex is great, but it's not all there is to life. In some ways, I admire people who don't bother. By the time you're in your thirties, a guy bragging about how much sex he's getting comes across as shallow more than anything else.

That being said, people who do treat it as the be-all and end-all of life are pretty funny.


----------



## Bleachedanoos (Jan 23, 2019)

The term incel doesn't actually mean anything it's branding just like alt right. It's the next bad guy to set up when in reality virgins are harmless. You have few occassions in reality where a virgin has taken lives on a massive scale.

And it feeds the female ego the term holds sex as the highest virtue and those who do not pursue it or can't are othered. Women being the gate keepers of sex can never be involuntary celibate because it's easy for them. Likewise sex is their only power in society, they aren't as good as men at anything even your shittiest virgin would be more palatable than the average feminoid. Also what this does is accentuate the rape myth, how would rape be ubiquitous if sex were not the highest virtue? 

Even Reddit beta males who have 2/10 excercise ball sized girlfriends throw around this term. Sex is not the highest virtue, finding a meaningful mate to procreate with is. But any defense of woah have you considered that the "virginity problem" is indicitive of certain negative societal trend is immediately met with u r a virgin. So there isn't any room for debate because you'll be shamed for not perscribing to sex as a god. This also pushes betas into fucking gay men in dresses and females into being whores . It also prevents any analysis of how terrible the modern female is .

There's no issue with virgins, if you are one and you're bummed get a hooker. If you don't want to do that lie and say you aren't. You probably won't cum the first time because you death grip during beating off.


----------



## LN 910 (Jan 23, 2019)

Bleachedanoos said:


> The term incel doesn't actually mean anything it's branding just like alt right. It's the next bad guy to set up when in reality virgins are harmless. You have few occassions in reality where a virgin has taken lives on a massive scale.
> 
> And it feeds the female ego the term holds sex as the highest virtue and those who do not pursue it or can't are othered. Women being the gate keepers of sex can never be involuntary celibate because it's easy for them. Likewise sex is their only power in society, they aren't as good as men at anything even your shittiest virgin would be more palatable than the average feminoid. Also what this does is accentuate the rape myth, how would rape be ubiquitous if sex were not the highest virtue?
> 
> ...


Femcels are an actual thing tho. It's honestly hilarious, they're all cat ladies.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Jan 23, 2019)

I only laugh when people cry about it or place huge value on sex. Look, sometimes shit isn't fair. 

Yes, the 80-20 rule is a thing. Nobody likes an ugly man. Shit isn't fair. But to also be fair, like, 60% of that 80 ain't worth shit. 

I've been in 2 long term relationships with sociopaths. Date one. You'll take women, sex and virginity off a pedestal REAL fucking quick. 

The thing I pine for is a woman I can shitpost emotionally connect with, communicate well and fuck. 

Placing SO much on getting laid is fucking stupid. I laugh at that. Because once you finally have sex, you're going to feel like a faggot for how much time you wasted focusing on it.

Follow ole Secret Assholes rule and treat women like the rest of humanity: 90 percent aren't worth a fuck, 5 percent are halfway decent, 4 percent you can tolerate for a couple of hours and 1 percent are actually worth a good goddamn.


----------



## Exceptionally Exceptional (Jan 23, 2019)

I think it kinda depends on the case. Take David the shit rat Sherratt, for instance. He's a virgin for a combination of reasons, not the least of which is him being an utter sped. There's also the fact that when he was a MGTOW he was paralyzed by his fear of being accused of rape. I'd also hazard a guess that his behavior around females is probably what could be described as creepy as hell.
So in David's case, yeah I think it'd be fair to laugh at.

But in the case of someone who just doesn't prioritize sex and doesn't really try? I think there'd be a lot less reason to laugh.


----------



## Bleachedanoos (Jan 24, 2019)

2odastream said:


> Femcels are an actual thing tho. It's honestly hilarious, they're all cat ladies.


True but the femcel problem stems from lack of desirable partners not the lack of the ability to have sex .

Even that ugly Russian girl who is objectively a 2/10 has a massive fan club.

Even this downie has a normal bf, how rigged is the game against men?






Women are too busy patting themselves on the fucking back all the time to notice how hard it is for a male to get laid while they bask in 1000 hits on their IG page a day as a 300 pound manitee.

Look at eggman over here





100+ likes just by changing his sex, that's how desperate men are thanks to the 80 20 rule and daddy government removing all responsibility from females with welfare and birth control. 

Now imagine the inverse an ugly Indian man attempting to find some kind of romantic connection, how many hits is he getting? Look at old OkCupid statistics where men were rarely rated 3 or more stars. Look at the tinder studies that show that women barely swipe right on anyone but Chad. The game is rigged


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jan 24, 2019)

Bleachedanoos said:


> There's no issue with virgins, if you are one and you're bummed get a hooker. If you don't want to do that lie and say you aren't. You probably won't cum the first time because you death grip during beating off.



Whoa whoa buddy. We already decided elsewhere on this forum that anyone who visits a prostitute is a pedophile rapist, deserving death.


----------



## TenMilesWide (Jan 25, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Whoa whoa buddy. We already decided elsewhere on this forum that anyone who visits a prostitute is a pedophile rapist, deserving death.


pedo rapist deserving of death is still a step above virgin tbh


----------



## MadDamon (Jan 25, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Whoa whoa buddy. We already decided elsewhere on this forum that anyone who visits a prostitute is a pedophile rapist, deserving death.


Then we should lock up CWC huh?


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jan 25, 2019)

It's something to laugh at  if you need to pay an escort or whoever to lose it, like Chris or (best case scenario) incels, not just being a virgin.

There's always reasons it might or might not happen, and I feel any worthwhile significant other you could hopefully meet wouldn't care if you were or weren't, so long as you weren't a rapid sex freak out fucking who knows what before them.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jan 25, 2019)

I don't laugh at Incels and other flavors of eternal virgin. I used to think it was funny until I saw what a lot of those guys looked like. Now, I can only pity them. They could be making six figures, drive to work in a Ferrari F340, dress well, and STILL not get any minge due to how unfortunate and dysgenic they look. Sometimes they do make good points. A great amount of women are stupid, trashy, whores, who care only about the superficial. The world is NOT a fair place, and some people are just born fucked up looking. To some extent, they're absolutely right. Sure, a lot of them are faggots who are completely normal, but with shit personalities, but I don't pity them like I pity The Eggman.

I thank god every day for the fact that I've been able to slay some pussy. Some men don't ever get the chance, and it's a shame. Society places a lot of (frankly, undue) weight on whether or not you've been able to have sex, and sometimes, even that's not enough. Maybe it took you until your late twenties to get laid. You may not be a virgin anymore, but you're still a loser because you didn't fuck that desperate girl in high school.

It's meritocratic, sure, but is it a valid gauge of a person's worth? Is being a virgin more important than their achievements? I think that's a more fruitful debate.


----------



## Manah (Jan 25, 2019)

Eh. Sex is overrated. Most men are also bad at it. (Not that women are necessarily much better, but women tend to have less ego on their sexual prowess than dudes do).


I'll laugh at incels because as a sexhaving female I know it'll burn them harder than if anyone else did it.

Getting laid if all you care about is fucking *SOMEONE* isn't hard. It's just when ugly guys with equally repulsive personalities and aren't super loaded think they're owed a 10/10 waifu that problems really arise.




BigRuler said:


> virginity in men is like sluttiness in women - it's repulsive to the other sex.
> female virigns are prized and valued while male virgins are ridiculed and shunned, just like male sluts are looked up to as winners while female sluts are seen as disgusting and trashy.
> why is it this way? hard to say. probably because virginity in a man is often indicative of him being a general failure and also autistic.
> 
> i obviously have no idea how any of this translates to gays or lesbians though



Well, sorta, for sluttiness. A hot, slutty girl is basically what guys are looking for for one night stands.

I'd imagine it goes back to caveman days. A woman who has sex with one guy is more "motherly" than one that has sex with a bunch of guys.


----------



## Bleachedanoos (Jan 25, 2019)

Manah said:


> Eh. Sex is overrated. Most men are also bad at it. (Not that women are necessarily much better, but women tend to have less ego on their sexual prowess than dudes do).
> 
> 
> I'll laugh at incels because as a sexhaving female I know it'll burn them harder than if anyone else did it.
> ...


Hello let me stop you right there. All women are bad at sex. They are the fuckee not the fucker. They don't ever have to perform because they are the gate keepers of sex. Even still aside from blowjobs they don't have a refined technique they aren't being criticised. They just get fucked. That's it. Oh  you know how to arch your back in doggy style? So does a literal dog. That's why it's called that. Women universally suck at sex no matter the position no matter the rythm they have no idea what they are doing. And you shouldn't expect them to. As a man you're steering the ship, you're essentially beating off with a heavy hand. It's evolutionary fact.

As for the biological imperative it's obvious, until recently women were left with the burden of sex a child. Therefore her strategy is to find the most biologically fit mate, whereas the strategy of man is to spread their seed as much as possible to secure some progeny. Only birth control and state hand outs changed that. And that was 50 some odd years ago. But sure fuck 250k years of speciation cuz you're wearing a pussy hat.

No guy is ever looking for a slut. Every guy is looking for a prize a girl who doesn't put out. In order to win her over. The slut is just an easy target when we fail our goal.


----------



## Manah (Jan 25, 2019)

Bleachedanoos said:


> Hello let me stop you right there. All women are bad at sex. They are the fuckee not the fucker. They don't ever have to perform because they are the gate keepers of sex. Even still aside from blowjobs they don't have a refined technique they aren't being criticised. They just get fucked. That's it. Oh  you know how to arch your back in doggy style? So does a literal dog. That's why it's called that. Women universally suck at sex no matter the position no matter the rythm they have no idea what they are doing. And you shouldn't expect them to. As a man you're steering the ship, you're essentially beating off with a heavy hand. It's evolutionary fact.
> 
> As for the biological imperative it's obvious, until recently women were left with the burden of sex a child. Therefore her strategy is to find the most biologically fit mate, whereas the strategy of man is to spread their seed as much as possible to secure some progeny. Only birth control and state hand outs changed that. And that was 50 some odd years ago. But sure fuck 250k years of speciation cuz you're wearing a pussy hat.
> 
> No guy is ever looking for a slut. Every guy is looking for a prize a girl who doesn't put out. In order to win her over. The slut is just an easy target when we fail our goal.



If the women you're having sex with are completely dead fish about it, they might be bad at sex, or they might just not be into you.

Also, I don't think we even disagree about the biological imperative thing, so I'm not sure what you're trying to get at there.


----------



## Bleachedanoos (Jan 25, 2019)

Manah said:


> If the women you're having sex with are completely dead fish about it, they might be bad at sex, or they might just not be into you.
> 
> Also, I don't think we even disagree about the biological imperative thing, so I'm not sure what you're trying to get at there.


All women are dead fish. None of them know how to actually fuck .Their fuckery has been beaten into them by the men they have sex with sure some move their hips more but it's all a mockery of how they were fucked. None of them have their own technique.

And you said that a slut is desirable to men .but that is just wrong we want a prize not a team Fleshlight


----------



## Manah (Jan 26, 2019)

Bleachedanoos said:


> All women are dead fish. None of them know how to actually fuck .Their fuckery has been beaten into them by the men they have sex with sure some move their hips more but it's all a mockery of how they were fucked. None of them have their own technique.
> 
> And you said that a slut is desirable to men .but that is just wrong we want a prize not a team Fleshlight



You might be bad at sex.


----------



## queerape (Jan 26, 2019)

No, not at all. I feel laughing at virginity creates an unhealthy pressure to have sex before you're ready.


----------



## Zaragoza (Jan 26, 2019)

Bleachedanoos said:


>


that's eggman lol


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 26, 2019)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> I thank god every day for the fact that I've been able to slay some pussy.


 Why you gotta bring that edgy bullshit up in here dude? You sound like a 14 year old trying to be a big man online. I've literally never heard an actual adult who's had actual sex use a phrase like that to describe it.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Jan 26, 2019)

Bleachedanoos said:


> True but the femcel problem stems from lack of desirable partners not the lack of the ability to have sex .
> 
> Even that ugly Russian girl who is objectively a 2/10 has a massive fan club.
> 
> ...


lol imagine overthinking sex and relationships this much.


----------



## Anime-Free Penguin (Jan 26, 2019)

If they feel that they want to wait until they are ready, then I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 26, 2019)

Bleachedanoos said:


> True but the femcel problem stems from lack of desirable partners not the lack of the ability to have sex .
> 
> Even that ugly Russian girl who is objectively a 2/10 has a massive fan club.
> 
> ...


Have you ever stopped to think that maybe the only common factor in all of your negative interactions with women is you?


----------



## QWXXP Surprise! (Jan 26, 2019)

Laughing at male virginity? Nah, if anything I find it admirable in the face of a culture that constantly pressures men to have as much sex as possible, with as many people as possible. People who choose to focus on other aspects of their life, or in doing activities that better themselves as a person- I find that respectable. No hate if a guy chooses to have promiscuous sex, but that's not really a lifestyle I've ever understood or wanted to partake in.

Laughing at creepy incels? Absolutely.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jan 26, 2019)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> Why you gotta bring that edgy bullshit up in here dude? You sound like a 14 year old trying to be a big man online. I've literally never heard an actual adult who's had actual sex use a phrase like that to describe it.



That was the joke. I love goopin in female vaginers


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 26, 2019)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> That was the joke. I love goopin in female vaginers


There is literally zero context within your post that indicates in any way that it's a joke, unless you're the punchline dude.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jan 26, 2019)

That sounds like a you problem. Look back on my post history, and you'll find a consistent pattern of my doing that.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 26, 2019)

@ArnoldPalmer Whatever helps you sleep at night my dude.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jan 26, 2019)

Nothing helps me sleep at night, that's why I post here.


----------

